# General Archery Elk Question



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

I have the general any bull archery tag and usually hunt the N.S but living in Tooele, it is not logistically possible to hunt as much as I would like.

Can anyone point me in a general area where I could do a day hunt and have a good chance to shoot a cow or spike around here?


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Look into the wasatch front. But you'll have to work for it!


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

Elkaholic2 said:


> Look into the wasatch front. But you'll have to work for it!


Thanks for the response.

1 response out of 70 page views...is that about average for this lame ass site? People act like your asking for their SD card to a GPS.


----------



## Speeddmn (Aug 12, 2013)

Can also look around south of Logan. I think it will be tough for day hunts. There are quite a few folks in that area.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

solocam said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> 1 response out of 70 page views...is that about average for this lame ass site? People act like your asking for their SD card to a GPS.


o-||

hey, i'd love for someone to put me on a cow in the wasatch front but most folks aren't interested in adding pressure in areas they themselves may be hunting right now. if they were going to be kind enough to do so, insulting them might just change their minds. i've learned a lot from here and appreciate those on this site.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow. Just when I was about to post a helpful idea, I read what a "lame ass site" this is. Oh well. I wish you the best of luck. Really.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

solocam said:


> 1 response out of 70 page views...is that about average for this lame ass site? People act like your asking for their SD card to a GPS.


Pour form. You just blew your chances as a response from 99.9% of the people on this forum. Good luck, maybe you can find one there in down town Tooele


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I truly do find that people are willing to help out within reason. I've personally helped and been helped by forum members. However, after getting bent out of shape about 70 views and no responses I would say that there is about a snowball's chance in hell that most would help now. 

If I was looking for a spike or a cow I would probably head up around strawberry or currant creek. The elk on the wasatch front north of the point don't come easy, so while the area may be closer, the time required is probably gonna be more than the extra hour drive up to strawberry. There is a ton of people up on the le unit, but you'll have a good chance at elk in a lot of the drainages. That's about as helpful as I get in this instance. Best of luck on your hunt!


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

HunterDavid said:


> Wow. Just when I was about to post a helpful idea, I read what a "lame ass site" this is. Oh well. I wish you the best of luck. Really.


You needed to read my post to figure this out? Look through the archives...similar questions by new members who, like me signed up thinking that they could get a little help. And they have 2, 3...maybe 4 responses. Is their a certain post count you gotta hit before people start opening up?

I knew I'd get torched for saying that. People here like drama more than actually talking about hunting. And I was right, I got more responses once I said what I said. Heck even the mods encourage it....check out the 13 page "ruined hunt" thread.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

solocam said:


> You needed to read my post to figure this out? Look through the archives...similar questions by new members who, like me signed up thinking that they could get a little help. And they have 2, 3...maybe 4 responses. Is their a certain post count you gotta hit before people start opening up?
> 
> I knew I'd get torched for saying that. People here like drama more than actually talking about hunting. And I was right, I got more responses once I said what I said. Heck even the mods encourage it....check out the 13 page "ruined hunt" thread.


I LOVE DRAMA! Please, oh please may I have some more?

Rather than joining this site to ask for hunting locations, people should have joined to share their thoughts, and provide help instead of just asking for it from others.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

hunt the Oquirrh range right outside your door.

You can hunt it everyday and be there in minutes.

BTW I viewed it 70 times before I posted. I like the crowd here.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm only seeing one lame azz around here.


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> I LOVE DRAMA! Please, oh please may I have some more?
> 
> Rather than joining this site to ask for hunting locations, people should have joined to share their thoughts, and provide help instead of just asking for it from others.


I am from Illinois originally....we have no elk, mule deer, bear, antelope, cougar, moose or buffalo. You need help on a Whitetail hunt?


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

BradN said:


> I'm only seeing one lame azz around here.[/QUOTE
> 
> Eyes wide shut?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

solocam said:


> I am from Illinois originally....we have no elk, mule deer, bear, antelope, cougar, moose or buffalo. You need help on a Whitetail hunt?


Nope, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> hunt the Oquirrh range right outside your door.
> 
> You can hunt it everyday and be there in minutes.
> 
> BTW I viewed it 70 times before I posted. I like the crowd here.


Thanks Mule....I will check it out.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

It looks like you already found thegutpile.net, thats where all of the CWN rejects hang out and we are much more willing to help a new guy! 

This crowd tends to be a bit uptight. 

Welcome to the darkside!


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Here you go. You are guaranteed to find at least a couple. 
N 40° 45.050 W 111° 48.844


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

goonsquad said:


> Here you go. You are guaranteed to find at least a couple.
> N 40° 45.050 W 111° 48.844


Yeah, like that joke never gets old... :roll:


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

You must ask this question a lot!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

goonsquad said:


> Here you go. You are guaranteed to find at least a couple.
> N 40° 45.050 W 111° 48.844


You can hunt exotics there as well


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

silvertip said:


> It looks like you already found thegutpile.net, thats where all of the CWN rejects hang out and we are much more willing to help a new guy!
> 
> This crowd tends to be a bit uptight.
> 
> Welcome to the darkside!


Uptight? Hardly! What would you expect when a newbie goes online asking for hunting information about an area close to home that he could easily scout out, and does it without a please, thank you, or an offer to pay for it by sharing either information, help with a hunt (until he's confronted about it), or some of the tasty steaks. And then 2 posts and 70 hits later, dishes the forum because we didn't comply with his demands soon enough. Additionally, many of those 70, including me, have no knowledge of the areas he's asking about and couldn't help even if we overlooked his rude request.

I actually enjoy helping big game hunters out with information if and when I can, but I want to know it's appreciated. However, I also want to point out that sometimes it backfires. In fact, I shared some hard to find information about a OIL hunt that has cost me big-time. Word got around, even though I ask them to keep it low key, and now, instead of the standard 13 or 14 max points which I am close to and the low 100's applications, it's now 18 points and over 200 applications and growing. I'm 72 years old and now I'll NEVER get to max in my lifetime. I just hope I get lucky!

Also, I've noticed that about 10%-20% (and growing) of the threads on this forum and others, is some newbie asking for information that they could search online, scout out or ask DWR. I'll tell you how to find the information, but I'm reluctant to just give it to you. Do your own homework!


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Uptight? Hardly! What would you expect when a newbie goes online asking for hunting information about an area close to home that he could easily scout out, and does it without a please, thank you, or an offer to pay for it by sharing either information, help with a hunt (until he's confronted about it), or some of the tasty steaks. And then 2 posts and 70 hits later, dishes the forum because we didn't comply with his demands soon enough. Additionally, many of those 70, including me, have no knowledge of the areas he's asking about and couldn't help even if we overlooked his rude request.
> 
> I actually enjoy helping big game hunters out with information if and when I can, but I want to know it's appreciated. However, I also want to point out that sometimes it backfires. In fact, I shared some hard to find information about a OIL hunt that has cost me big-time. Word got around, even though I ask them to keep it low key, and now, instead of the standard 13 or 14 max points which I am close to and the low 100's applications, it's now 18 points and over 200 applications and growing. I'm 72 years old and now I'll NEVER get to max in my lifetime. I just hope I get lucky!
> 
> Also, I've noticed that about 10%-20% (and growing) of the threads on this forum and others, is some newbie asking for information that they could search online, scout out or ask DWR. I'll tell you how to find the information, but I'm reluctant to just give it to you. Do your own homework!


Uptight! See above ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

the amount of help and info I have received on this forum has been invaluable. Uptight? Sorry I don't see it for the most part. People ask for spots that don't include 'honeyholes", well guess what? IMO opinion it is either a honeyhole or not a spot worth mentioning. Who wants to give away a spot for nothing, to a stranger that acts like he is entitled to something? Nobody.

Finding spots is hard work. Homework takes time in the field and at home. It is in fact "hunting" right? Go "hunting".


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

I think the point is, the dude had to call people out to even get them to acknowledge that he existed. I used to see it all the time on here. It has become a site where, if you are not part of the "cool crowd" nobody will even talk to you. It's worse than highschool around here. At least in thegutpile.net its more like elementary school... which admit it! Was WAYYYY more fun than highschool. 

I will crawl back into my lurker hole now...


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

silvertip said:


> Uptight! See above ^^^^^^^^


It's unfortunate that expecting common courtesy is considered being uptight. I guess it's out of date in this high speed technology, entitlement age.


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> You can hunt exotics there as well


Exoctic dancers? Nice!!


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

elkfromabove said:


> Uptight? Hardly! What would you expect when a newbie goes online asking for hunting information about an area close to home that he could easily scout out, and does it without a please, thank you, or an offer to pay for it by sharing either information, help with a hunt (until he's confronted about it), or some of the tasty steaks. And then 2 posts and 70 hits later, dishes the forum because we didn't comply with his demands soon enough. Additionally, many of those 70, including me, have no knowledge of the areas he's asking about and couldn't help even if we overlooked his rude request.
> 
> I actually enjoy helping big game hunters out with information if and when I can, but I want to know it's appreciated. However, I also want to point out that sometimes it backfires. In fact, I shared some hard to find information about a OIL hunt that has cost me big-time. Word got around, even though I ask them to keep it low key, and now, instead of the standard 13 or 14 max points which I am close to and the low 100's applications, it's now 18 points and over 200 applications and growing. I'm 72 years old and now I'll NEVER get to max in my lifetime. I just hope I get lucky!
> 
> Also, I've noticed that about 10%-20% (and growing) of the threads on this forum and others, is some newbie asking for information that they could search online, scout out or ask DWR. I'll tell you how to find the information, but I'm reluctant to just give it to you. Do your own homework!


If you took the time to read my response you'd know that I knew I'd get blasted for my comment. I also knew that you guys rather talk **** than anything to do with hunting unless I was a member of your club. It took all of 3 weeks being a "member" here to figure out that 80% of the people here are in it for themselves...which is fine. Nobody is entitled to give up any information. That mentality is foreign to me is all. Sorry I disturbed the member meeting....carry on.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

solocam said:


> You needed to read my post to figure this out? Look through the archives...similar questions by new members who, like me signed up thinking that they could get a little help. And they have 2, 3...maybe 4 responses. Is their a certain post count you gotta hit before people start opening up?
> 
> I knew I'd get torched for saying that. People here like drama more than actually talking about hunting. And I was right, I got more responses once I said what I said. Heck even the mods encourage it....check out the 13 page "ruined hunt" thread.


We've seen quite a few newbies show up around hunting season looking for help and then slink back in the shadows... let me guess, you were the kid that got mad when you failed a test and tried to convince it was the teacher's fault.....


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

No wonder this place is in the ****ter and mods quitting left and right. What ever happened to giving a helping hand? PM the guy if you don't want it public. This place is just like monster mulies. A bunch of bitches who are full of themselves and forgot that one time they were new to hunting. Not everyone grew up here or has family or friends her to show them the ropes. This place has been on a downward spiral for a while now. I've been here since day 1 and this place used to he fun.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish I could help you out. Best of luck to you. I didn't respond, because I have nothing of value to help. Best of luck on your hunt however. Sincerely. 

Bringing this back to topic, if you are in Tooele, are you talking about sticking with the Oquirrh Mountains and Stansbury ranges? What do you consider a "day trip?"


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> No wonder this place is in the ****ter and mods quitting left and right. What ever happened to giving a helping hand? PM the guy if you don't want it public.


Does that mean you condone this poster's behavior, slandering the site after *3 hours and 21 mintues* after first posting the question at dinner time on Sunday afternoon . . . in Utah? And _still_ he received pointers and help despite the spit-in-the-face of people he was asking help from! From my point of view, that is not evidence of a collective that is unwilling to give a helping hand.


----------



## jayo (Jul 10, 2013)

Charina said:


> Does that mean you condone this poster's behavior, slandering the site after *3 hours and 21 mintues* after first posting the question at dinner time on Sunday afternoon . . . in Utah? And _still_ he received pointers and help despite the spit-in-the-face of people he was asking help from! From my point of view, that is not evidence of a collective that is unwilling to give a helping hand.


Its not just solocam, pretty much anyone with less than 300 posts (295 of them being off topic) get little or no helpful response. There is a handful of guys here that would help anyone, the rest can't wait to bash someone for asking for help or calling this site "lame ass". I noticed how this post exploded once he called a spade a spade.

IMHO this site is a direct reflection of this state, everyone is in it for themselves, which is fine to an extent, but like was stated before, not everyone was born and raised here or around hunting. Somewhere in time everyone of us was given a little info to help us with a hunt.

The gutpile.net is full of rejects? maybe so, but we are real rejects, no facade over there. Those are some of the best non-friends I've ever known.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I might be old, but I haven't forgotten that I was once a newbie bowhunter, ie; 1965 with my soon to be father-in-law who loaned me one of his recurves and set me down in a vegetation funnel between 2 meadows near Trial Lake to hunt the morning and early afternoon of opening day because he had the afternoon shift at Kennecott. I had never even shot the bow and had no idea what I was doing, but I just kept still and soon a small buck came from behind and stood partially behind a bush 10 FEET away. I drew the bow while he was looking at me and put an arrow in his chest. Unfortunately, it was raining and I got up too soon and couldn't follow the trail, And it was getting time to leave, so I lost my first one because I was a newbie. But the point is, I didn't ask my FIL to go, he asked me because he knew I could be trusted to keep the hotspot a secret and that I would be grateful. Besides, I helped pay for gas and bought breakfast. I've been bowhunting ever since! It's not the fact that we're all newbies at some time that need some help, it's the current expectations that answers should come immediately just for the asking, just as they do on our devices. The attitude makes the difference!

My grandkids ask me all the time to do their homework for them, but I tell them no, but I'll show them, because I already know how to do it and they need to learn for themselves. 

Maybe Solo got what he wanted this time by doing what he did, but I would caution him not to try that tactic on his next job interview or with his current boss for a pay raise. I suspect it wouldn't work so well!

As for the 80% who think only about themselves, welcome home Solo!


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> I might be old, but I haven't forgotten that I was once a newbie bowhunter, ie; 1965 with my soon to be father-in-law who loaned me one of his recurves and set me down in a vegetation funnel between 2 meadows near Trial Lake to hunt the morning and early afternoon of opening day because he had the afternoon shift at Kennecott. I had never even shot the bow and had no idea what I was doing, but I just kept still and soon a small buck came from behind and stood partially behind a bush 10 FEET away. I drew the bow while he was looking at me and put an arrow in his chest. Unfortunately, it was raining and I got up too soon and couldn't follow the trail, And it was getting time to leave, so I lost my first one because I was a newbie. But the point is, I didn't ask my FIL to go, he asked me because he knew I could be trusted to keep the hotspot a secret and that I would be grateful. Besides, I helped pay for gas and bought breakfast. I've been bowhunting ever since! It's not the fact that we're all newbies at some time that need some help, it's the current expectations that answers should come immediately just for the asking, just as they do on our devices. The attitude makes the difference!
> 
> My grandkids ask me all the time to do their homework for them, but I tell them no, but I'll show them, because I already know how to do it and they need to learn for themselves.
> 
> ...


Uptight!!!!!^^^^^ Geez man settle down. :|


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Charina said:


> Does that mean you condone this poster's behavior, slandering the site after *3 hours and 21 mintues* after first posting the question at dinner time on Sunday afternoon . . . in Utah? And _still_ he received pointers and help despite the spit-in-the-face of people he was asking help from! From my point of view, that is not evidence of a collective that is unwilling to give a helping hand.


 I do because he had asked for help in another post days before. I know because I had been PM ing him trying to help. Some of you guys want to be part of the in crowd here so bad you'll tear down a new poster. So yes I condone it. Why do you care anyway. Take that stick out of your ass for 5 minutes and help a guy out.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

Charina said:


> Does that mean you condone this poster's behavior, slandering the site after *3 hours and 21 mintues* after first posting the question at dinner time on Sunday afternoon . . . in Utah? And _still_ he received pointers and help despite the spit-in-the-face of people he was asking help from! From my point of view, that is not evidence of a collective that is unwilling to give a helping hand.


Who needs something to be condoned? Does he need approval from the elite CWN members for his behavior? Nah, there is a home for people like Solocup... and he found it! And now we are best friends! :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## jayo (Jul 10, 2013)

martymcfly73 said:


> I do because he had asked for help in another post days before. I know because I had been PM ing him trying to help. Some of you guys want to be part of the in crowd here so bad you'll tear down a new poster. So yes I condone it. Why do you care anyway. Take that stick out of your ass for 5 minutes and help a guy out.


McFly.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> I do because he had asked for help in another post days before. I know because I had been PM ing him trying to help. Some of you guys want to be part of the in crowd here so bad you'll tear down a new poster. So yes I condone it. Why do you care anyway. Take that stick out of your ass for 5 minutes and help a guy out.


That was completely uncalled for. Not even provoked. If you can't handle a difference of opinion about when to start moaning and griping at a lack of help, then so be it. I want nothing to do with whiners though. Good thing I don't have much to offer, 'cause I sure wouldn't be willing to share it with you! This site really has gone down hill. But it certianly isn't the fault of those that didn't respond.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

Charina said:


> That was completely uncalled for. Not even provoked. If you can't handle a difference of opinion about when to start moaning and griping at a lack of help, then so be it. I want nothing to do with whiners though. Good thing I don't have much to offer, 'cause I sure wouldn't be willing to share it with you! This site really has gone down hill. But it certianly isn't the fault of those that didn't respond.


Keep trying, maybe if you swing their way enough they will let you in the club too!  It takes a while though!


----------



## jayo (Jul 10, 2013)

silvertip said:


> Who needs something to be condoned? Does he need approval from the elite CWN members for his behavior? Nah, there is a home for people like Solocup... and he found it! And now we are best friends! :grin::grin::grin:


non-friends


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Charina said:


> That was completely uncalled for. Not even provoked. If you can't handle a difference of opinion about when to start moaning and griping at a lack of help, then so be it. I want nothing to do with whiners though. Good thing I don't have much to offer, 'cause I sure wouldn't be willing to share it with you! This site really has gone down hill. But it certianly isn't the fault of those that didn't respond.


Good thing I don't need your help for anything.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

my o my folks seem to be a bit uptight these days.Take deep breaths and sit in the sun for a while ,things will get better.:croc:


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

quakeycrazy said:


> We've seen quite a few newbies show up around hunting season looking for help and then slink back in the shadows... let me guess, you were the kid that got mad when you failed a test and tried to convince it was the teacher's fault.....


Never failed a test, so I can't correlate whatever point you're trying to make.


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

Charina said:


> Does that mean you condone this poster's behavior, slandering the site after *3 hours and 21 mintues* after first posting the question at dinner time on Sunday afternoon . . . in Utah? And _still_ he received pointers and help despite the spit-in-the-face of people he was asking help from! From my point of view, that is not evidence of a collective that is unwilling to give a helping hand.


Sorry...that was a misnomer on my part. I am not Mormon so the whole after church dinner thing escaped me.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

solocam said:


> Never failed a test, so I can't correlate whatever point you're trying to make.


Haha well played:O||:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

solocam said:


> Sorry...that was a misnomer on my part. I am not Mormon so the whole after church dinner thing escaped me.


Did not know that you had to be Mormon to go to church on Sunday :grin:


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

elkfromabove said:


> I might be old, but I haven't forgotten that I was once a newbie bowhunter, ie; 1965 with my soon to be father-in-law who loaned me one of his recurves and set me down in a vegetation funnel between 2 meadows near Trial Lake to hunt the morning and early afternoon of opening day because he had the afternoon shift at Kennecott. I had never even shot the bow and had no idea what I was doing, but I just kept still and soon a small buck came from behind and stood partially behind a bush 10 FEET away. I drew the bow while he was looking at me and put an arrow in his chest. Unfortunately, it was raining and I got up too soon and couldn't follow the trail, And it was getting time to leave, so I lost my first one because I was a newbie. But the point is, I didn't ask my FIL to go, he asked me because he knew I could be trusted to keep the hotspot a secret and that I would be grateful. Besides, I helped pay for gas and bought breakfast. I've been bowhunting ever since! It's not the fact that we're all newbies at some time that need some help, it's the current expectations that answers should come immediately just for the asking, just as they do on our devices. The attitude makes the difference!
> 
> My grandkids ask me all the time to do their homework for them, but I tell them no, but I'll show them, because I already know how to do it and they need to learn for themselves.
> 
> ...


Welcome home? LOL....This place is a dumpster fire compared to where I moved from. Far from home I'd say.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

solocam said:


> Welcome home? LOL....This place is a dumpster fire compared to where I moved from. Far from home I'd say.


This made me giggle...


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

Dunkem said:


> my o my folks seem to be a bit uptight these days.Take deep breaths and sit in the sun for a while ,things will get better.:croc:


I am fine Dunkem....I actually like clouds, it cools the temp down and the critters move better. 

A lot of you took the "lame" comment to personal. I never directed it towards any individual. Its a reflection of how this place is ran. A clique here, another over there etc. Its like the great movie The Outsiders.

Sorry if I spent 35 of my 39 years in Illinois where all we have are deer in table top flat land. I didnt have to worry about bears, cougars and rattle snakes. I didn't have a massive mountain to try and pick apart. We had 10-150 acre wood lots surrounded by dirt corn/bean fields. So this hardcore hunting in Utah is a little overwhelming. I never asked to borrow your GPS or SD card, just a area, place to park and what direction to walk. I am not opposed to doing it myself...in fact, that's what I am going to do. If I succeed, feel free to ask me when, where and how...I will show you, draw a map or meet you there to help you. That's just who I am, I can only eat 1 elk, I don't want them all.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

solocam said:


> I am fine Dunkem....I actually like clouds, it cools the temp down and the critters move better.
> 
> A lot of you took the "lame" comment to personal. I never directed it towards any individual. Its a reflection of how this place is ran. A clique here, another over there etc. Its like the great movie The Outsiders.
> 
> Sorry if I spent 35 of my 39 years in Illinois where all we have are deer in table top flat land. I didnt have to worry about bears, cougars and rattle snakes. I didn't have a massive mountain to try and pick apart. We had 10-150 acre wood lots surrounded by dirt corn/bean fields. So this hardcore hunting in Utah is a little overwhelming. I never asked to borrow your GPS or SD card, just a area, place to park and what direction to walk. I am not opposed to doing it myself...in fact, that's what I am going to do. If I succeed, feel free to ask me when, where and how...I will show you, draw a map or meet you there to help you. That's just who I am, I can only eat 1 elk, I don't want them all.


not directed at you my friend,but to all who are getting a bit uppity,I gave up big game hunting a few years ago because it got to be more trouble than enjoyment,and if I dont enjoy it why waste my time. Now spend a lot of time on the water,and upland game,both of which I can take my better half with me as she enjoys it also.Its a big old world out there, and hunting is just a small part of it.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

solocam said:


> I am fine Dunkem....I actually like clouds, it cools the temp down and the critters move better.
> 
> A lot of you took the "lame" comment to personal. I never directed it towards any individual. Its a reflection of how this place is ran. A clique here, another over there etc. Its like the great movie The Outsiders.
> 
> Sorry if I spent 35 of my 39 years in Illinois where all we have are deer in table top flat land. I didnt have to worry about bears, cougars and rattle snakes. I didn't have a massive mountain to try and pick apart. We had 10-150 acre wood lots surrounded by dirt corn/bean fields. So this hardcore hunting in Utah is a little overwhelming. I never asked to borrow your GPS or SD card, just a area, place to park and what direction to walk. I am not opposed to doing it myself...in fact, that's what I am going to do. If I succeed, feel free to ask me when, where and how...I will show you, draw a map or meet you there to help you. That's just who I am, I can only eat 1 elk, I don't want them all.


Now this is an upstanding guy. He harbors no hard feelings, despite being attacked by numerous " do gooders." Welcome to Utah solocam.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.. Solo, don't worry this will pass and the wolves will forget your username.. But I have to ask, where do you want to hunt? I can try and point you in the right direction.. But someone mentioned that you should hunt the mountains around you, beautiful area..


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

solocam said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> 1 response out of 70 page views...is that about average for this lame ass site? People act like your asking for their SD card to a GPS.


If you're going to be a jackwagon and insult people for not jumping right up and offering their years of knowledge and actual boot work to you......YUP! Many are actually in the field gathering the information and data you expect them to volunteer.


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

klbzdad said:


> If you're going to be a jackwagon and insult people for not jumping right up and offering their years of knowledge and actual boot work to you......YUP! Many are actually in the field gathering the information and data you expect them to volunteer.


So a site is a person? I challenge you to highlight where I said anything about any individual being a lame ass. Unlike you, I don't need call people special names to prove a point.

I will grab a beer and wait for you to find it.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey klbzdad, wasn't it a year ago that you started a thread, and you became the center of attacks over those jacks that were crashing your scouting party? Awe how the circle of life works on UWN!! HAHA..


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

utaharcheryhunter said:


> Hey klbzdad, wasn't it a year ago that you started a thread, and you became the center of attacks over those jacks that were crashing your scouting party? Awe how the circle of life works on UWN!! HAHA..


Lol, I was just thinking the same thing. Small world.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

solocam said:


> So a site is a person? I challenge you to highlight where I said anything about any individual being a lame ass. Unlike you, I don't need call people special names to prove a point.
> 
> I will grab a beer and wait for you to find it.


 I thought it was common sense, that this "site" was comprised of all of us. No one said it was "a person", but when you call the "site" a "lame ass" then you are calling everyone on the site a "lame ass". The site would not exist if not for us, and yes that means you too. So yeah, some people take it personally.


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

HunterDavid said:


> I thought it was common sense, that this "site" was comprised of all of us. No one said it was "a person", but when you call the "site" a "lame ass" then you are calling everyone on the site a "lame ass". The site would not exist if not for us, and yes that means you too. So yeah, some people take it personally.


People equals person(s) doesn't it? He said I was insulting people. Spin it until it fits mentality on your part.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

solocam said:


> People equals person(s) doesn't it? He said I was insulting people. Spin it until it fits mentality on your part.


 No spinning required. People equals person(s).....okay. Utah Wildlife Network Forums equals all of its users...... same thing. WE, the users, are the site. Common sense, like I said.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I've received plenty of info from people on here and I'm always truly amazed at how people will try and help another person out and I offer up whatever info I can in return, whatever it may be, waterfowl, dove etc... Sometimes I don't get any information when I ask and that's no big deal, I understand with hunting, people work hard for "their" spots and I understand them wanting to keep info a secret. You will miss out on a lot of opportunities in life if you resort to childish whining when you don't immediately get what you want. I think you're confusing "clubs" and "cliques" with bridge building. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

utahgolf said:


> I've received plenty of info from people on here and I'm always truly amazed at how people will try and help another person out and I offer up whatever info I can in return, whatever it may be, waterfowl, dove etc... Sometimes I don't get any information when I ask and that's no big deal, I understand with hunting, people work hard for "their" spots and I understand them wanting to keep info a secret. You will miss out on a lot of opportunities in life if you resort to childish whining when you don't immediately get what you want. I think you're confusing "clubs" and "cliques" with bridge building. Good luck on your hunt.


I think you are confusing bridge building.......................


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

The funny thing about that is, I have been kicking around since way back on the DWR forum, like many of you here. I used to have a different user name but years ago I changed it because you people made me feel a little bit ashamed of myself, so I forged a new identity. Years ago I was a bit young and naïve and actually took to heart what many here had to say. This was back in the day when Pro guided for Mossback...remember that?! Slowly but surely I realized that pretty much every opinion I gave would eventually be called out by some ass hat or another, It got to be that I was so insecure about getting flamed that I just shut up and lurked. But then I grew up a bit and realized that the problem was not me. You see it was all of the insecure little people on here who had to fight so fiercely to be RIGHT and to assert THEIR opinion who was getting me down. I realized that I could actually take a piss without someone telling me I was doing something wrong, and no fellas, it was not here that I learned that. You guys go ahead and keep going the way you are going... but think to yourselves... why it there no more Pete? No more Tree? No more Fixed? No more Pro? No more FB?...and the gawd damd Canadians! I have said enough. ...........:grin:


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

solocam said:


> I think you are confusing bridge building.............


You can do better! You tell them...................! Tell em!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

solocam said:


> I think you are confusing bridge building..................


Dude, ok. Enough of your bull sh!+
I don't like to make newer members get a bad taste in there mouth from this forum, but you sure put one in mine (and i'm sure many others).we're all trying to be patient with you. Its time to stop acting like a 2yr old and making posts that don't even make sense. Please stop calling people names and being rude.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

wow. A Miley Cyrus stage performance would be easier to stomach than this.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

You guys should grow a pair .....................!!!!!:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have no words. But I am laughing like no other!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> wow. A Miley Cyrus stage performance would be easier to stomach than this.


Nope it was waaaay worse. At least this is entertaining.


----------



## jayo (Jul 10, 2013)

Never confuse bridge building with and other unmentionable act you mentioned, even though they both involve erecting some thing.:shock:


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey outdoorser! You want a bad taste in your mouth?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayo (Jul 10, 2013)

silvertip said:


> ......................:grin::grin::grin:


ror!


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

outdoorser said:


> Dude, ok. Enough of your bull sh!+
> I don't like to make newer members get a bad taste in there mouth from this forum, but you sure put one in mine (and i'm sure many others).we're all trying to be patient with you. Its time to stop acting like a 2yr old and making posts that don't even make sense. Please stop calling people names and being rude.


Once again....please highlight where I called anyone a name.

If you think I am just going to sit idle while you call me a whinny child you're mistaken. You don't like what I say in a post or response....fine. Don't reply to it. Its simple.....as far as me leaving a bad taste in your and others mouths....refer back to my bridge building comment. Told ya.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

klbzdad said:


> If you're going to be a jackwagon and insult people for not jumping right up and offering their years of knowledge and actual boot work to you......YUP! Many are actually in the field gathering the information and data you expect them to volunteer.


Lol this makes me laugh being posted from the Original CWN Jackwagon. Klbzdouc crawl back under your rock.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok solocam. I'm PM'ing you with a spot to find a spike or two, seeing how I couldn't afford to buy a tag this year.


----------



## jayo (Jul 10, 2013)

Does the bad taste have to do with cheetos or twins?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Let me say that solocam may not have come across in the greatest light in his original post yesterday. However, he pm'ed me last night and was pretty classy and has tried to convey that the culture of helping each other out where he is from is a lot different here and in utah in general. From what I understand from our discussion, he has put in a lot of footwork over the last year through miles on the boots, as well as talking to the dwr officers trying to find a spot to find elk. 

I understand as much as the next guy trying to protect the spots we have worked hard to find. I've dragged my butt all over the mountains I hunt since march just getting to know the land a little better through bushwacking, placing cams and glassing. 

However, in most instances its not gonna kill us to give advice more helpful than "find a mountain and start hiking!" In the end I know we are all "competing" for a limited resource, but we are also all in this together as far as preserving the opportunity to hunt. I have had guys on here help me out, and if I can pay it forward a bit by imparting some of my limited knowledge, I will. 

As often as I disagree with someone like goofy on different issues, he always seems to be pretty willing to give general advice when a question pops up about an area that he has some knowledge about. I think our default shouldn't be to belittle someone for asking a question, which sometimes it seems like it is.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

jayo said:


> Does the bad taste have to do with cheetos or twins?


that and building bridges.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Whoops too late, he's banned. Now what we DON'T want to do is go on talking about solocam and silvertip when they can't talk back; unless some new user comes on with a name like "macolos" (read in mirror) and pitrevlis


----------



## SC² (Aug 27, 2013)

outdoorser said:


> Ok solocam. I'm PM'ing you with a spot to find a spike or two, seeing how I couldn't afford to buy a tag this year.


I am sure he would of bought you a tag....that's just the type of person he is.;-) And I bet you two might of even got along in camp.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

SC² said:


> I am sure he would of bought you a tag....that's just the type of person he is.;-) And I bet you two might of even got along in camp.


He sounds like a standup guy. I would like I meet him one day.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Bump for funny shizz:grin:

A bunch of little canadian women you all are..........:-?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Did everyone remove the sticks from their asses?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:nod:


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

martymcfly73 said:


> Did everyone remove the sticks from their asses?


^^^THIS^^^ Wondered what that feeling was in my azz.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow! I just read this entire thread!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

utaharcheryhunter said:


> Hey klbzdad, wasn't it a year ago that you started a thread, and you became the center of attacks over those jacks that were crashing your scouting party? Awe how the circle of life works on UWN!! HAHA..


Go search the threads. I had a conversation with that person about his intentions which was amiable and I went in to that area just a little earlier than I usually would. Later, I discovered his, and his families, criminal background concerning wildlife. An admin edited the photo and later I asked it be taken down. I also could have posted that guy's criminal history (he was convicted along with other family members) but that wouldn't have done any good as this particular thread shows. Some people will justify their actions until they run out of breath so it does no good to argue with them.

SO, to answer your question, yup twas me that started a thread about someone coming into my favorite area with the intent of setting up a paid client and he did bring him in while I was in the stand....joke was on him though because I left my cow elks gut pile right next to the path he took his client in on. I also learned that it pays to be a good neighbor even on public land and so my views have changed a bit since then. Always willing to learn and adapt.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)




----------

